# The Flower Pattern..



## 7thAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

Check Out this Pattern!!







Its the FLOWER PATTERN on a 5x5 cube!!

Well... looks more like a plant...

The Pattern will be on the Front and Back sides only...

I'll be telling the algorithms in the future...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 8, 2009)

As in 2D2 M2 (2U2 2R2)2?


----------



## Ellis (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> As in 2D2 M2 (2U2 2R2)2?



No.... SHHH

The other one... just wait


----------



## 7thAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> As in 2D2 M2 (2U2 2R2)2?


Yep that's right!!! Now do M2 and you'll get another face pattern!!!!


----------



## 7thAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

Or you can do 2R2 2U2 2R2 2U2 2D2 M2 !!!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2009)

Let's be efficient please.
2D2 2U2 2R2 2U2 2-3r2 (5 btm)

This is a really basic pattern :|


----------



## 7thAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Let's be efficient please.
> 2D2 2U2 2R2 2U2 2-3r2 (5 btm)
> 
> This is a really basic pattern :|


Wow!!! That's really quick!


----------

